# Whiskey wingtip vs. Whiskey longwing



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm considering whiskey wingtip bals from Alden. Obviously the longwing is more popular, but I prefer the aesthetics of the wingtip. I don't see many situations when the longwing would be called for instead of the wingtip because of the longwing's more casual style. With the very light color, the wingtip seems like it would be near the casual end of the formality spectrum for a wingtip bal. Owners of this shoe: do you wear the whiskey wingtip with khakis/ casual slacks, or do you mainly dress it up with suits/ties. I'd like your opinion and some pics would be nice too! Thanks


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Both work in either of the situations you describe. My preference when wearing either with a tie is with an odd jacket and trousers.

(looks like I need to do some polishing on the top pair...)


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

XDM, very nice whiskeys. I love both styles, but if I were to pick one I'd pick the longwing because I think the derby stlye lacing goes better with the brogued wingtip design.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I have the balmoral but after seeing everyone's pics, I prefer the longwing. I would say the balmoral is more versatile though as I would wear them with a suit to "jacket style" to a polo and chinos and all the way to jeans.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the wingtip would look great with a double sole or even commando, which i assurme could be done upon restoration.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

The 974 wingtip is on a double sole.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*Different, yes, but ultimately interchangeable*

i have the wingtip in #8 and i think it is a more versatile shoe in #8. Having said that, the shoe is stunning in the whiskey and i can see why you'd want a pair.

i think the wing tip is slightly dressier than the longwing but actually i think you can really wear either one with all the same things. Just two different overall results, both great.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

If I could only have one pair, it would be the long wing as I don't feel I would wear whiskey with a business suit. Now tweed or a brown country suit yes, but I would wear the long wing over the bal with those.

The long wing is more versatile with trousers and sport coats than the bal is too.

YMMV


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Both the whiskey LWB and the whiskey wing tip are both outstanding shoes. You can not go wrong with either. I prefer the whiskey LWB over the whiskey wing tip


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I wouldn't have guessed that the wingtip bal like in XDry's pic has the same double leather sole - storm welt that the long wing has. It seems like most wearers concur that the shoes are interchangeable in most situations, but appreciate the LWB more for its slightly more casual style. I can definitely appreciate this, but one can definitely not go wrong with whiskey!


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are the whiskey longwings available anywhere right now? I read on another thread that Alden SF has the wingtip on display, but I'm curious if the longwings are out there in Whiskey anywhere...


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Gotta go with the long wing on this one. The bal looks too tall and short to my eye, maybe due to the double sole. Vaguely reminds me of some kind of Victorian shoe. Of course, I'm wearing a pair of LW's in #8 as I write, so I have a built-in bias.

As much as I like the whiskey LW, not sure I can justify to expense above #8. Now that I think about it, I was saying the same thing about cordovan vs. calf a few years ago...


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I understand, and you may have owned whiskey before or at least seen it in person, but I think seeing it/wearing it is a whole other ball game than seeing them on here. The leather in real life is just beautiful, varying in color from a very pale tan to almost a deep caramel color. It's hard for me to choose between cigar & whiskey, but I think I would have to give the edge to whiskey, it's just amazing in person. For an update, I've got a pair of the whiskey wingtips on the way to me, I'll post pics as soon as I get them. Can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Got Shell? said:


> I understand, and you may have owned whiskey before or at least seen it in person, but I think seeing it/wearing it is a whole other ball game than seeing them on here. The leather in real life is just beautiful, varying in color from a very pale tan to almost a deep caramel color. It's hard for me to choose between cigar & whiskey, but I think I would have to give the edge to whiskey, it's just amazing in person. For an update, I've got a pair of the whiskey wingtips on the way to me, I'll post pics as soon as I get them. Can't wait to see them in person.


You will be very pleased!


----------



## Kai (Jul 30, 2003)

Got Shell? said:


> I'm considering whiskey wingtip bals from Alden. Obviously the longwing is more popular, but I prefer the aesthetics of the wingtip. I don't see many situations when the longwing would be called for instead of the wingtip because of the longwing's more casual style. With the very light color, the wingtip seems like it would be near the casual end of the formality spectrum for a wingtip bal. Owners of this shoe: do you wear the whiskey wingtip with khakis/ casual slacks, or do you mainly dress it up with suits/ties. I'd like your opinion and some pics would be nice too! Thanks


I have the longwing. I wear it with khakies/casual slacks all the time. I also wear it with sportcoats. It is a staple of my business casual wardrobe. I love this shoe. A real classic.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I just secured a new job, and will be treating myself to a pair of LWB as soon as the first paycheck comes my way.

Now the question is, Whiskey or Cigar?


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know that either one is available currently. Have you checked around already? BTW Congrats on being in a position to pick up a pair!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Reds & Tops said:


> I just secured a new job, and will be treating myself to a pair of LWB as soon as the first paycheck comes my way.
> 
> Now the question is, Whiskey or Cigar?


Congratulations on your new job


----------



## david809 (Jul 1, 2003)

Got Shell? said:


> I don't know that either one is available currently. Have you checked around already? BTW Congrats on being in a position to pick up a pair!


The Cigar Shell Longwing is showing up on Alden of Carmel's site:

https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/Shoes-Cigar_Shell_Cordovan_Wing_Tip_244.htm

I also bought by Whiskey Shell Longwings from the same source last year. If you ask, maybe the proprieter will have the shoes in stock now or a delivery date in the near future.

Congratulations R&T, bonus points for landing the job in these less than ideal times.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Those are beautiful. I'd be wanting them badly if I wore longwings more. I find I like the plainer styles best, such as the plaintoe blucher and chukka.


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

This thread really recharged my appetite for a pair of Alden whiskey shoes, and so I called Ed at TSM about what they had in seconds. Good timing as a shipment just arrived and there was one pair of whiskey wingtips available. Not sure if the size will work just yet (no experience with the Tremont last), but I'm hoping so. I was especially excited, since TSM is offering 10% on Aldens for the next two weeks (not listed on the website, but available for phone orders)...I too would have preferred the longwing, but I'll settle for the wingtip based on the photos posted above.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> Congratulations on your new job





Got Shell? said:


> I don't know that either one is available currently. Have you checked around already? BTW Congrats on being in a position to pick up a pair!


Thanks for the kind words, gentlemen.

If I have to wait a bit it will be well worth it. I'm located just a few blocks from the Madison Ave Manhattan Shop so I'll be trying there initially.

I should be picking them up towards the end of July, so I'll be sure to let you know the outcome.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

david809 said:


> Congratulations R&T, bonus points for landing the job in these less than ideal times.


Thanks, David! I'm quite happy about the change and feel very lucky.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I hope they didn't send you my 9's! I'm waiting on some seconds whiskey wingtips from the ShoeMart! I hope they'll come today. Joe said he couldn't figure out why they are seconds. Hopefully it's not two left shoes or something!


----------



## Busa Dave (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the Whiskey Bal Wings, Cap Toe, LHS and I love the color. Waiting on the DC Alden Store to get in the Long Wings in Revello this fall!!! Whiskey is interesting because sometimes it is lighter or darker whereas #8 is pretty much the same.

The Cigar is probally my favorite color for Shell---easy to match the pants and shirts with ----wearing today Polo chinos, Saville Row blue and white pinpoint button down, Cigar Bluchers and a John Woodward Cigar horn back gator belt with sterling buckle.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Busa Dave said:


> I have the Whiskey Bal Wings, Cap Toe, LHS and I love the color. Waiting on the DC Alden Store to get in the Long Wings in Revello this fall!!!


Thanks for the tip, I just secured a pair of LWB in Ravello that they expect to arrive in October.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Busa Dave said:


> I have the Whiskey Bal Wings, Cap Toe, LHS and I love the color. Waiting on the DC Alden Store to get in the Long Wings in Revello this fall!!! Whiskey is interesting because sometimes it is lighter or darker whereas #8 is pretty much the same.
> 
> The Cigar is probally my favorite color for Shell---easy to match the pants and shirts with ----wearing today Polo chinos, Saville Row blue and white pinpoint button down, Cigar Bluchers and a John Woodward Cigar horn back gator belt with sterling buckle.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Busa Dave (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks----this is a great site! Have been reading posts here for a while and finally got registered. 

Hope someone can help me find a pair two tone shell saddles.









Got some Edward Green MTO's in Whiskey Shell from Tom







----wish he had more of the saddles!!!!!!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

My whiskey wingtips arrived! Here are some quick iphone pics.

































I love whiskey.


----------



## CC3 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Wing Tip Bal is the way to go*

For me, a balmoral is more elegant than a blucher. And I do not like the extra thick soles, and occasional double welt look of the 'long wing'. It's a matter of personal taste. In my case I regularly wear various styles of cap toe bals - Church CG vealskin, Gravati, Alden - with khakis but I haven't worn wing tip balmorals. The only pair I have are the Church Burgundy model in vealskin which are overly dressy but I'm not sure I would wear wing tips even if I had a pair in a less dressy look and lighter color. Again, personal preference. Still, I vote for the Alden balmorals.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

One thing that I like about the wingtips after seeing them in person is how clunky they are. They aren't exactly gunboats, since they lack a 360 welt and storm welt, and although they are double soled, it's not as thick as long wing soles. I think they could qualify as tanks! They are a pretty versatile tan shoe, I think I can pull them off with khakis as well as dressier slacks or even a suit. Definitely won't wear them with jeans, I prefer plaintoes for that anyway.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Busa Dave said:


> Thanks----this is a great site! Have been reading posts here for a while and finally got registered.
> 
> Hope someone can help me find a pair two tone shell saddles.


Tom @ Leather Soul had those custom ordered a year or so ago, not sure if they are available still.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Got Shell? said:


> My whiskey wingtips arrived! Here are some quick iphone pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good looking shoes! enjoy wearing! whiskey is o/s!


----------

